# Solved: User setting missing in PC settings



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I recently had my laptop in for service and they were able to resolve a video display issue I was having with the tile apps. As part of their effort, they changed my User settings to include a PIN for my PC. I guess this is something new in Win 8 (at least I was not aware of it) and it allowed them access to my PC without having to share my Microsoft ID and PW. After picking up the PC I noticed that the User choice was no longer available in PC settings. For all I know, other choices may also be missing. A Microsoft system scan was done to repair anything in the system- no issues were found. I can use Computer Management to set new users or change passwords but do not see an option to modify or update PINs. 

I can take the laptop back to the service center, but they already had it for the last few days and I was hoping to be able to resolve this on my own. Some research into the issue has indicated that I would need to do a system refresh, which requires that I reload all installed programs. I would like to avoid that, if possible. One other piece of info- this was a Win7 machine I upgraded to Win8. I did NOT do a clean install. I was told by a tech that may be part of the issue, as older Win7 components/drivers may still be in the OS. A refresh would clean this up. I was also told that if the refresh did not help, the next option is to re-install Win8 cleanly- so I would lose everything on the laptop. I do have a backup, but again, would like to minimize what I need to do. Help...

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro with Media Center, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II P540 Dual-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3834 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.1), 320 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 458601 MB, Free - 124205 MB; D: Total - 18032 MB, Free - 2601 MB; F: Total - 99 MB, Free - 88 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 144E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

This is an HP Pavilion dv5-2135dx laptop. Thanks. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are three points I would make
1. If they set a PIN on your account, they must have KNOWN the password to set the PIN, or at least that is my understanding of the situation.
Therefore I think the first question is
A. Did they know your password

and the second question is

B. Do you NOW log in with the PIN or still with your password

2. You have traces of McAfee on this computer.
THAT may well weaken the defences provided by Windows Defender and cause other problems as well
YOU should never have any remnants of old unused anti-virus systems installed and should ONLY ever have ONE

So the question relating to that is
A. Is it within your knowledge if the service centre found this, as my information is from a post you made before you took it in for service.

3. If the user choice is not available in Pc Settings on the charms menu, then it is quite possible that you will in fact face further problems and my strong advice - however inconvenient is to take it back again to the service centre - providing of course it is FOC

A test of just two items would be
A. Can you change time or date - clock right hand side of taskbar notifications area
B. Can you change User Account Control level.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the response and I appreciate your help. I think I was not as prepared as I should have been when I did the Win8 upgrade. In hindsight, it should have been a clean install. I also have a recovery partition that is still Win7- which at some point I need to change to Win8- but that is a topic for another thread. To answer your questions
1- They had my password and set up the PIN, so they would not need the PW while the unit was in their shop. I can log in with either the PW or pin- you select which way on the login page. 
2- I was unaware that macafee was on my computer. It may be a remnant from my cable service. As far as I know, the Microsoft store (that was the service center) was not aware or did not tell me. 
3- No- I cannot change date and time. I did not realize this until you suggested checking. It looks like I lack admin privileges now- not good. 

I wanted to send you a quick post now- need to run, will check back later.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. There is no need to start another topic re the Windows 7 aspect, as a matter of fact, it is better for you and for us that the matter is dealt with on this topic, where all the information is readily to hand. That issue can be addressed, after we have solved the first problem, if indeed we do.

2. When you come back and are available, I will be here for the rest of the day until about midnight UK time it is now 1705 hrs. we will proceed with the attempt to correct the problem


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I am back for a little bit, may be leaving again in an hour or so. My wife plans my weekends  

You will need to explain the user account control level. I did try logging in with either my PW or Pin to see if either had a difference with changing the time. They did not- I was not able to change with either method.

Using Computer Manager, I can see my ID, wife's, Guest, Admin and Home group. I see no others. My ID has me a member of Admin, Debugger Users and Home Users. I have not tried anything else, yet. 

My inclination is to take my laptop into the Microsoft store on Monday and let them fix what they did. I just want to be sure I understand enough of what they did, so I know that it is fixed when done. I would also like to avoid any mistakes in the future. I am willing to allow the refresh and re-install the programs I need. But, if I have to do re-installs, then I want to take the cleanest approach- even a completely new install that wipes out all data, if that is better. They have a backup of my data files (as do I). 

My time will be intermittent today and tomorrow- so do not feel obligated to stick around if you have things to do. Always appreciate the advice. 

Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. The User Account Control was simply to confirm that you for some reason do not have the required permissions, that you should do as an admin.

2. I am sure you know that some applications on 8 require you to run as admin, by granting that permission even if you are signed in on an admin account. For instance certain cmds, on the cmd prompt

3. One of the way to do that is to open the metro window by pressing the windows key from the desktop and then type (even although there is no where to type) cmd.

More than likely the window will immediately change to show Command Prompt. If it does not appear click Apps (Applications) on the right of the window as the search area
You then right click that and click run as admin which appears at the bottom of the screen. If you do not access cmd prompt that way or another with admin rights certain cmds will not run.

For instance system file check
which is the cmd
sfc /scannow
there is a space between the sfc and the /

(actually it can be typed without the space - but that is getting a little technical)

If you try that, without entering cmd prompt with the admin rights, even if you had them as you should, it would still tell you that you needed them.

This is an extra precaution built into Windows to ensure that only those who have the right can issue certain cmds, and as a general security measure

4. *If you wish to proceed, to see if we can put matters right, system file check, is your first task*.
so that is the sfc /scannow

I suspect it will report that there is a problem, hopefully it may report that problems have been found and fixed.
What we want is that and then all violations are fixed.
YOU may well find that unfortunately is NOT what you get.

5. At the end of the check, NOTING PLEASE WHAT IT REPORTS. or if you try it without admin permissions, or at anytime in the future to leave the cmd prompt. You simply type 
exit
and press enter.

6. THE UAC User Account Control is accessed via the same method as above but this time
type, after pressing windows key
change user account
when the screen changes as soon as you start typing, click settings on the right and you may not even have to complete the typing to see
change user account control settings

YOU open that if indeed it allows you and that is UAC

7. From the metro screen - windows key again will take you back - one step for each press, so two or three, will take you back to desktop


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for your help. The sfc was run at the store before I took the computer and it came back finding no issue. That is when they told me I need to do the system refresh. I decided to take the laptop home first and to look at how it worked before I allowed that. 

I did try to run the program tonight- but it refused to run stating I did not have admin privileges. As for as change user account- it just went to the desktop- nothing else happened. 

I copied a shot of the Admin properties- I noticed "account is disabled" was checked. I tried to uncheck it and then tried the sfc- but no different result. 

I then did a rt click on the bottom left corner of my screen and saw an option of command prompt (Admin)- so I opened that and tried the sfc- it is now scanning. I will let the scan run and report any findings, but I suspect it will be the same as what we saw before. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you sure you accessed it with admin right, as I said in the first place


> I did try to run the program tonight- but it refused to run stating I did not have admin privileges


I did explain that you had to do - as here


> You then right click that and click run as admin which appears at the bottom of the screen. *If you do not access cmd prompt that way or another with admin rights certain cmds will not run.*


and 


> I copied a shot of the Admin properties- I noticed "account is disabled" was checked


THAT is NOT your account - it is the system admin account - which is going to be my next approach, after the sfc.
The system account is setup automatically when Windows is installed
It is DISABLED until enabled by a cmd.

and it is


> change user account control settings


NOT


> change user account


but please do not worry about it, it is so easy to make the mistake, especially when the time is controlled by HWMBO :up:


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

sfc scan completed- no issues. See attached.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I really do have to go
It is 0300
Stayed to reply to your post 7 - please see my 8.

Just before I go
from the desktop
press windows key + C
click settings
click change PC Settings
Any Users there. please

I will post re system account as soon as I return.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

I went to PC settings and there is no User choice. I would send a screen shot- but have not figured out how. I will be gone most of the morning and plan to confirm my backup this afternoon. Thanks again for your advice. 
Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good afternoon 
Please go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights as you did before
the easy way is from the desktop 
windows key
type
*cmd*
the screen will change and command prompt will appear - if search to right is apps
right click the cmd prompt box, click run as admin that appear below
when that is open at the prompt type

*net user administrator /active:yes*

you may copy and paste that from here if you so wish

and press enter you should receive confirmation that the account is now enabled
NOW shut down and log in on that account - there is NO PASSWORD just leave blank

Now on that account do you have users in pc settings pls


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

It looks like we have someone else with a totally unrelated thread commenting. 

I tried the above and was able to logon to the Admin account. It took a moment for the computer to prepare itself, but it came up fine. I went to PC settings and I still do not see a Users choice- so I am assuming this is really an OS issue, not permissions issue and am coming to the conclusion that a refresh or completely clean install is required. I still plan to bring the unit in on Monday- so if you have any other suggestions, let me know. Please don't stay up late again on my account- I am learning a few things with each thread- but this is not super critical. I have an alternate machine I can access. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> Please don't stay up late again on my account


No, I would not, but it is so nice of you to make that comment and you are most sincerely, so great to work
with.

NOW I know that the setting is not showing on that system account, it is not a question of permissions in your account - as indeed you correctly diagnosed

I think it is related to some more general issues in the files systems

The only other issue I would address and I do NOT expect it to produce any result, in the area of the problem we are facing is the removal of any remaining traces of McAfee.

You may most properly use this tool
Click Start, Search, type Programs and Features, and click Go.

Double-click Programs and Features. 
Select the McAfee SecurityCenter product. - *IF INDEED ANY IS SHOWN* 
Click Uninstall and follow the steps provided.

Step 2 - Download and run MCPR.exe

Download the removal tool from the link below 
Click Save and save the file to a folder on your computer. 
Navigate to the folder where the file was saved. 
Make sure all McAfee windows are closed. 
Double-click MCPR.exe to run the removal tool.

TOOL
http://majorgeeks.com/downloadget.php?id=5420&file=1&evp=24176563d608d7bfb04f95b4c72f1b9e


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

After this there is just one more job to do, to prepare it for your referral back to the centre


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks again
Following the first part, I found 2 McAfee programs, Security Scan Plus and Site Advisor. I tried to uninstall and got the error message that stated "an error occurred while trying to uninstall. It may have already been uninstalled." I said "yes" to removing the program from the list. 

Regarding part 2, I did download and run MCPR. It required a restart, which I did. I looked in Programs and Features and Security Scan Plus is still there. I still get the same error message noted above. 

By the way- I like the cmd way of activating the Admin account. I opened computer manager and noted it was no longer inactive...

Next?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sometimes the removal tool will NOT remove the product remnants
We could if necessary use another program called autoruns by sys.internals to ensure they were not running but, it is hardly worthwhile, until we see what they come up with at the FIXIT centre.

Well at least we know that Computer Management is an issue with your account.

The only remaining job is that having that system account active is a serious security weakness, as using that of course enables any infection to acquire a ready path to it.

It is as I said the failsafe for access.

Please disable it with the same cmd BUT changing yes to NO.

Good to have worked with you.

Please do let me know in due course - how you go on.

If you need help at all, although of course there are many of us, it will be my pleasure to try and assist

Finally when you get it working - this may help you navigate around

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-8/1088319-windows-8-keyboard-shortcuts.html

a short post by me.
NOT any research by me - all provided on windows.
Good Luck


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Admin account is disabled. Thanks for all the help. I will post results of my service center visit- hopefully with a fully functional Win 8 computer. 

Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Goodnight


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I got my laptop back from the Microsoft store. They did turn it around in a day and a half. They did a clean install of Win8. What a difference it made!!!

The laptop is running very smoothly. All the tile apps work, including video. I have none of the sluggishness that I was experiencing before I took it in. And- to make it even better- there was no charge by the store. I think they are working hard to build a better image (similar to the Geniuses at the Apple store, perhaps?). Nonetheless, I was really amazed. I had thought that Win8 was just not that good and that many of the tile apps just would not work (or work well) with my laptop. I was mistaken. 

The down-side was that I needed to re-install all of my programs, except for Office, which they did install. I have loaded the key programs I use and am now saving a system image in case I ever get stuck again. 

The moral of this story? If you upgrade from Win7 to Win8- be sure you do a clean install. The Microsoft tech told me the issue was that in the upgrade, old Win7 components still remain- including older drivers. You need to start fresh and have the OS install new drivers, which did not happen with my upgrade. Lesson learned. 

Macboatmaster- thank you for all of your guidance. I will be closing this thread. 

Mark


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well that is good news.

I am pleased, even if it was not exactly how you would have wished.

Those shortcut keys in my post 17 make life easier.

Good to have worked with you.


----------



## Markcw98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes- thank you for the shortcuts. It does make navigation easier. Have a good weekend. 
Mark


----------

